
Asynchronous Everything - panic
http://joeduffyblog.com/2015/11/19/asynchronous-everything/
======
1971genocide
The main reason Asynchronous programming exist is because file operations are
slower than CPU.

With SSD and more hardware innovation how true will that stay ? I do think
evangelizing async programming is a good think.

Async programming is essentially deferring some task so that your CPU stays
busy.

However you cannnot async your entire application.

At some point you need to gather the various pieces of all your async call to
perform some needed calculation. That is the main pain point of Async
programming.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Agreed using procedural application environments, async is hard. But there are
message-passing app environment where async becomes easier. They are duals
after all.

And the advantages of async (or message-based) software systems are many. Too
many to go into here.

~~~
lgas
There's actually unlimited room here.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Yeah but the internet is full of information, and I have limited time. 'Here'
in this context means 'my capacity to contribute meaningfully and
efficiently'?

~~~
rjayatilleka
Can you recommend any good literature?

------
i336_
This is really impressive work, and I fundamentally agree with a lot of the
ideas presented in it.

Is there anything out there that's open-source that offers access to these
kinds of constructs?

